# Encore chaud



## Ariv42 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Avez vous encore chaud ou bien pouvez-vous sortir avec les enfants ?


----------



## Ariv42 (20 Juillet 2022)

Chez nous c'est pas fini la canicule


----------



## liline17 (20 Juillet 2022)

nous avons eu beaucoup de pluie dans le nuit (quelle chance!) et ce matin, c'était encore humide, j'ai sorti les enfants sur les chemins ombragés près de chez moi, un peu de vent, de soleil, et mon linge sèche très vite!


----------



## Nanou91 (20 Juillet 2022)

Par chez moi on est passé de 41° hier à 21° en ce moment (13h30). 
Mais on n'est pas sorti ! Il pleut !


----------



## Ariv42 (20 Juillet 2022)

Oh dommage chez nous il faisait 25° a 8h ce matin


----------



## Marine35 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ça à commencer à baisser hier ( lundi 41) mais j’ai pu sortir le matin qu’avec le 1er accueilli car l’orage est arrivé puis pas possible le reste de la matinée à cause des incendies plus loin avec la cendre et l’odeur de brûlé. L’après-midi nous sommes allés au parc c’est ombragé. Aujourd’hui il fait plutôt frais donc dehors toute la matinée


----------



## nounoucat1 (20 Juillet 2022)

Un peu de pluie par chez nous ça fait du bien .il fait encore chaud


----------



## abelia (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, 
Nous aussi canicule finie, averses ce matin... Actuellement beau soleil ☺️


----------



## Nounou22 (20 Juillet 2022)

En Bretagne c'est tout à fait respirable....il fait 26 degrés.....


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Juillet 2022)

Ici chez moi en Franche conté aujourd'hui on a 32 / 33 degrés ses jours derniers on été très très chaud  là nous sommes en alerte orange orage en croisant les doigts 🤞 pour pas que sa craque pas  trop fort 

J avoue que de la pluie ferait du bien c est tellement sec....et j ai hâte que la température dans mon appartement descende


----------



## Petuche (20 Juillet 2022)

Ha oui nounoucat on est mieux dans notre Bretagne, c'est vrai que depuis ce matin on respire. Lundi j'ai eu 43, c'est pas des températures de chez nous ça. ..


----------



## angèle1982 (20 Juillet 2022)

çà a bien baissé en Eure et loir promenade du mercredi cet aprem avec une amie et on s'est prise un bel orage sur la tête !!!


----------



## Leeanna (20 Juillet 2022)

Pareil je suis en Bretagne (Ille et Vilaine) et avec la petite pluie que nous avons cette nuit, les températures ont un peu baissées du coup nous avons pu profiter d'une balade au milieu de la matinée.


----------



## Titine15 (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Dans le Rhône encore très chaud donc personne n'est sorti. On reste à l'intérieur avec la clim. Heureusement qu'elle est là celle là. Du coup je l'adore. 
Bon courage


----------



## nounouflo (20 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir
Dans la région lyonnaise 36° en début d’après-midi
Donc a pas mis le nez dehors. Difficile pour les petits de ne pas sortir…
Ce soir il fait encore 29 , pas une goutte de pluie en prévision.
Bon courage à tous…


----------



## NounouNam (20 Juillet 2022)

Il fait actuellement 30.5 degrés autant dire que dans la journée, on reste à la maison.


----------



## Nounic (21 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
Enfin la température est passée sous les 20° cette nuit, hier c'était encore 23°5 à 5H du matin en comparaison. Par contre je sens une odeur prenante à la gorge, j'attends de voir si mes voisins ressentent et pensent la même chose : les conséquences des incendies   😞 ... A ce sujet je me disais qu'on ne parle pas des animaux qui ont dû se faire piéger dans tous ces hectares de forêt partis en fumée. 🤔


----------



## Julilo (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, chez moi à Aix en Provence, intenable. J’ai une aire de jeux d’eau juste derrière chez moi, on y va matin et après les siestes.
Je n’ai pas de Clim et malgré les ventilos, refroidisseur d’air, impossible de faire descendre en dessous de 30/31 dans l’appart 🥵😨


----------



## Ariv42 (25 Juillet 2022)

Courage


----------



## NounouNam (26 Juillet 2022)

C est épuisant cette chaleur depuis mai même les nuits ne sont pas reposantes.


----------



## nounoucat1 (31 Août 2022)

Bonjour en Normandie tous les jours du beau temps l'après midi 25 26 degrés c'est bien .le linge est sec aussitôt lavé. 
Hier après midi à la plage de Ouistreham il y avait du vent ça nous refroidit vite on est habitué à la grande chaleur maintenant.


----------

